# Message du matin 😟



## Emily (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Ce matin message d'une maman pour me prévenir que la petite a passé une très mauvaise nuit, Doliprane au milieu de la nuit.
Est ce que j'accepte la petite ?
Oui si il n'y a pas de température !

Les dents sortent et elle n'est pas bien du tout la pauvre ( petite qui ne dort pratiquement jamais) hier diarrhées, grognon pas de sieste enfin un peu compliquée toute la journée.

Je pense que ça ne va pas être évident aujourd'hui  🤔


----------



## Ariv42 (8 Décembre 2022)

Courage


----------



## Sandrine2572 (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Attention on est en pleine épidémie de gastro , mes acceuillis et moi même somme en plein dedans 😭


----------



## kikine (8 Décembre 2022)

perso diarrhée = refus


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Décembre 2022)

Gastro et Covid ! Avis médical avant accueil collectif.


----------



## Emily (8 Décembre 2022)

Après les diarrhées peuvent venir des poussées dentaires.


----------



## kikine (8 Décembre 2022)

oui, mais pas que... et comme tu n'es pas médecin et sa mère non plus....

un jour j'ai accueilli un enfant ayant la diarrhée à cause des dents je n'avait cet enfant que 2 jours par semaine.. haaa ben j'ai bien vu que quand j'avais la tête dans les toilettes que c'était pas les dents.... ou alors les poussées dentaires seraient elles contagieuses?
a partir de ce jour là diarhée = refus...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (8 Décembre 2022)

Oui Emily diarrhée peu venir des poussées  dentaires 

J ai une petite de 15 mois qui quasi a chaque poussée dentaire elle a la diarrhée, vendredi ça a été le cas ..... Résultats ce n était pas du aux poussées dentaire mais une gastro , résultats moi samedi  dimanche malade et là les autres loulous passent un a un part la gastro


----------



## caroline99 (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Pour moi idem, lundi la PE ce point  comme une fleur disant que M  a passé une mauvaise nuit plus mauvais WE  diarrhée etc...
Je lui réponds que vraiment pas cool que je m'aime pas ça.
Mais non, elle insiste pour que je prenne son enfant.
- Si  y'a un problème vous appelez .
Bref résultat des courses hier soir une autre famille m'envoie un message car l'enfant a une .... gastro et  oui !
mais lui  ne sera pas la jeudi et vendredi.
Raz le bol des parents irresponsable.


----------



## stephy2 (8 Décembre 2022)

Emily vous n'etes pas médecin pour juger que c est les dents. Diarrhée = refus comme Kikine. 
Pourquoi les parents ne vont pas voir medecin ? Tout le monde sera fixé! 
Alors oui ça peut arriver selles liquides mais quand il y en a plusieurs dans la journée et aussi lendemain non. Et sans voir medecin ça ne passera pas.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Décembre 2022)

Refus si gastro !!!


----------



## Louanne (8 Décembre 2022)

Aaaah c'est vrai que nous arrivons à la saison des poussées dentaires / caca mou😂 c'est bien connu, les dents arrivent toujours en automne hiver.... Mais non , ce n'est pas là gastro...     Et il suffit qu'en plus le parent me dise " bonne journée, amusez vous bien !" Alors là je meurs 😅


----------



## Emily (8 Décembre 2022)

Pas de diarrhées ce matin mais des selles normales donc pas de gastro !


----------



## Emily (8 Décembre 2022)

Fiévre ce midi donc Doliprane qui a aidé à la faire descendre,  aucune sieste ce matin  pourtant elle n'a pratiquement pas dormi. Repas compliqué évidemment et cet après midi 15 minutes de sieste en fin de repas et elle ne veut absolument pas dormir, j'ai essayé de la mettre plusieurs fois a la sieste mais impossible.

Pour le coup AUCUNE pause aujourd'hui.
Depuis 7 heures ce matin ça pique un peu 😞


----------



## papillon (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Nous avons un protocole covid encore d'actualité, servez-vous en


----------



## Emily (8 Décembre 2022)

Même avec le protocole, ça ne servira pas à grand chose malheureusement.
Si les parents ne veulent pas aller chez le médecin je ne peux pas les forcer.
Vu son état ce midi se sont bien les dents.
Pas de diarrhées aujourd'hui, joues rouges et chaudes, grognon, irritable et température.
Personnellement j'emmènerai mon enfant chez le médecin.
Je vais le suggérer ce soir afin d'avoir un avis médical et un diagnostic fait par un médecin car je n'en suis pas un, seule mon expérience parle
Elle a réussi à me réveiller les deux autres copains alors qu'elle était en bas avec moi et les enfants sont à l'étage tellement elle hurlait.
J'ai décidé de la mettre au lit puisque les copains étaient réveillés.
Cela fait plus de 20 minutes qu'elle HURLE.
Elle n'a pratiquement pas dormi de la nuit, uniquement 15 minutes à la sieste de l'après midi.
Par contre pour faire des bêtises et hurler pas de soucis.


----------



## Emily (8 Décembre 2022)

La maman a voulu prendre rendez vous chez le médecin par précaution et bien pas de rendez vous avant lundi.
La petite n'a pas dormi, ce soir elle n'en pouvait plus la pauvre.
On croise les doigts pour qu'elle passe une meilleure nuit qui soit réparatrice.


----------



## papillon (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir

je reviens sur mon post concernant le protocole covid toujours en place..
et bien si justement, moi ça m'a bien servi pour qu'un PE aille chez le médecin pour son enfant.. en l'occurrence l'enfant toussait ++ et fièvre... ça peut évoquer les symptômes covid..  j'ai été obligée de faire comme ça car PE qui rechigne toujours à aller consulter donc ras-le-bol ; j'ai d'autres petits en accueil dont les parents eux, c'est le contraire (dès que ça ne va pas, ils vont consulter) donc pour un PE qui traîne des pieds  le fait d'avoir parlé du protocole, là pas de pb, consultation a été faite.
Alors les dents.. effectivement ça peut donner de la diarrhée  mais derrière les dents peut se cacher une otite par ex...


----------



## Emily (8 Décembre 2022)

Oui papillon je suis tout à fait d'accord.
J'en ai parlé à la maman ce soir, et elle est à l'écoute.
Pas de rendez vous avant lundi mais elle va appeler pour savoir si il est possible de venir entre deux rendez vous afin de savoir si il n'y à rien d'autres.


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

A un moment il s'agit d'un bébé donc non on ne le laisse pas sans consultation de jeudi à lundi. 
Elle a de la température, il est donc normale que ses joues soient rouges. 
Moi aussi j'ai les joues rouges si j'ai de la température pourtant je ne perce pas de dent.
Seul le médecin après consultation pourra dire s'il n'y a rien d'autre. Les PE peuvent (DOIVENT) insister auprès du médecin, ou bien contacter SOS Médecin, ou bien aller aux urgences pédiatriques.

Une de mes petites: grognon + température et donc joues rouges, les PE m'ont écouté et l'ont porté chez le doc le jour même: elle a une otite! Il faut arrêter de tout mettre sur le dos des dents pour se convaincre qu'on n'a pas vraiment besoin de consulter un médecin. Il n'y a que lui qui pourra dire ce qu'il en est.


----------



## MeliMelo (8 Décembre 2022)

Peut-être que cette petite couve quelque chose mais peut-être effectivement que ce ne sont que les dents. Il y a des petits qui douillent énormément lors de poussées dentaires... Mais dans tous les cas, ils sont bien obligés dans l'emmener chez le médecin qui pourra prescrire du doliprane + indiquer le poids de l'enfant, pour que vous puissiez au moins soulager les douleurs de cette petite !


----------



## Emily (8 Décembre 2022)

MeliMelo, le Doliprane je peux lui en donner j'ai une ordonnance.
Ce que j'ai fait lors de la prise de température ce midi.
Elle a de l'homéopathie en granulé aussi pour aider.


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

Encore une fois ni toi, ni le Parent n'êtes medecin. Le doliprane aide à supporter douleur et fièvre mais ne soignera pas une infection et sans une consultation vous ne pouvez pas savoir s'il y en a une ou pas. D'ailleurs le doliprane et les granules n'ont pas été suffisants pour faire taire la douleur au descriptif de son état. Les Parents ont déjà du mal à comprendre que les dents ne sont pas les seules responsables de l'inconfort du bébé mais si l'AM les conforte dans l'idée qu'on peut attendre de voir on n'est pas sorti des ronces... Elle a de la temperature = elle consulte.
Les Parents te diront "je pense que c'est les dents", ta réponse doit être "Hum, très possible car tant qu'elles ne sont pas toutes sorties on se posera la question. Mais comme on ne peut pas savoir sans auscultation il faut l'emmener chez le medecin car s'il y a AUSSI autre chose, elle est trop petite pour nous le dire ;-) ".


----------



## Emily (9 Décembre 2022)

Griselda la petite a de la fièvre je lui donne du Doliprane pour la soulager.
Les parents font le nécessaire pour l'emmener chez le médecin mais si il n'y a pas de places c'est impossible.
Le médecin doit contacter les parents dans la matinée pour leur dire si elle peut voir la petite entre deux patients, ils ne peuvent pas faire plus !


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

Je dis que si tu conforte les PE dans le fait que c'est les dents ils ne mettront pas la pression à leur médecin. Le médecin lui ne pourra se fier qu'aux dires des Parents pour établir si c'est urgent ou pas mais s'ils ne disent pas qu'ils sont inquiets alors ça ne sera pas urgent.
Si le médecin n'a pas de place rapidement (parce que même urgent il n'a pas 4 bras) il y a aussi SOS médecin et les urgences pédiatriques, je sais c'est relou et pas pratique mais un bébé malade n'est jamais pratique.


----------



## Emily (9 Décembre 2022)

Griselda en aucuns cas je réconforte les parents dans le fait que se sont les dents,
Nous en avons parler hier soir et ce matin.
Nous pensons qu'il y a peut être quelque chose d"autres et moi je n'ai jamais dit que son état était dû aux dents. Elle en a les symptômes.
Seul le le médecin nous dira si il y a quelques choses d'autres.


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

ouf!


----------



## Emily (9 Décembre 2022)

Le papa vient de me demander si la petite avait de la fièvre.
Non rien ce matin.
Si elle a de la fièvre le médecin essaiera de la voir cet après midi sinon ce n'est pas nécessaire.
J'ai répondu au papa que la petite avait eu de la fièvre hier et la veille jusque 40 la nuit et que ce n'était pas très professionnel de ne pas recevoir un enfant qui n'était pas fiévreux.
Si ce weekend ça n'allait pas il pouvait contacter SOS médecin et les urgences pédiatriques '


----------



## zabeth 1 (9 Décembre 2022)

Emily,
je lis tout juste votre poste : la petite a eu 40 de fièvre la nuit et les parents ne sont pas allés aux urgences pédiatriques ou appeler SOS Médecin ? Je sais que les CHU sont débordés, qu'on manque de médecin, mais les parents sont un peu "légers"...
En tant que maman , ni une ni deux, j'aurais débarqué aux urgences et aurais attendu le temps qu'il fallait mais au moins j'aurais su à quoi m'en tenir ; quelle inquiétude !. Je suis peut être parano mais il s'agit d'un tout petit...
Pauvre minette.


----------



## Emily (9 Décembre 2022)

Zabeth12 elle a un an.
La maman a donné du Doliprane la température a baissé donc c"était ok pour elle. Pourtant elle n'a pas dormi de la nuit et la maman me l'a laissé toute la journée.
Hier ma journée fût donc très compliquée.
Aujourd'hui aussi, elle pleure sans cesse, elle est grognon, n'a pas dormi ce matin, n'a pas bien mangé.
A la sieste cet après midi a peine une heure, se réveille en hurlant enfin ça c'est tous les jours 😭 et une belle diarrhée.
Je ne peux pas obligé les parents, je leur ai dit qu"il fallait consulter.


----------



## Pity (9 Décembre 2022)

Désolée mais dans ce cas, je précise aux parents que si la petite n'a pas consulté ce WE... ça ne servira à rien qu'ils viennent me l'a déposer lundi matin sans ordonnance et médicaments...

C'est incroyable comment on peut laisser son enfant souffrir ?

J'accepte les enfants malades...ok !
Mais au bout de 2/3 jours si pas d'amélioration et pas de visite chez le médecin...pas d'acceuil


----------



## Emily (9 Décembre 2022)

Si il n'y a pas de température je la prendrai car je ne peux pas me permettre de ne pas être payée une journée surtout que des qu'ils peuvent ils "déduisent" tout ce qu"ils peuvent. Ils m'ont  encore fait  le coup sur une heure que j'ai fait en plus et je voulais terminer une heure plus tôt plutôt que d'être payé, cela m'arrangeait.
Et ce matin on me dit , la petite ne viendra pas une journée dans la semaine en même temps ça rattrapera l'heure faite en plus.
Sur le moment je n'ai pas réagi mais ce n'est pas comme ça, convenance personnelle pour la journée et l'heure faite en plus et bien ils devraient venir chercher la petite avant un autre jour plus tôt.
Enfin bon si lundi c'est toujours pareil ils recevront un SMS pour prendre rendez vous.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour..une otite peut être ?  Allez je parie pour l'otite !  Ça va avec les poussées dentaires....et les rhumes.


----------



## Emily (9 Décembre 2022)

Je pense aussi à l'otite et elle en a déjà eu !
Son nez est prit un peu aussi, tout ça c'est lié.
En plus ça fait un moment qu'elle se touche son oreille, le même côté ou sa dent pousse et ou sa joue est rouge car c'est toujours une seule joue 

Otite or not otite il faut voir le toubib 🤣


----------



## patchoune (9 Décembre 2022)

Et oui les enfants sont souvent malades, on dirait que pour certaines c'est une nouveauté


----------



## MeliMelo (9 Décembre 2022)

J'avais des otites quand j'étais enfant et c'est vrai que c'est hyper douloureux, si c'est ça, ça ne m'étonne pas qu'elle hurle cette pauv petite.


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Patchoune je regrette mais mon dernier petit les fois où il a été malade de ses 3 mois à ses presque 3 ans se comptent sur les doigts d'une seule main et encore !!! il y a les enfants solides et ceux qui attrapent tout ...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Décembre 2022)

Bien d accord avec toi Angèle aucun enfant est pareil , certain son peu malade d autre beaucoup, mon fils a 15 ans et n a jamais pris d antibio  il a jamais eu d otite , d angine , de bronchite ....et même encore maintenant quand il est enrhumé il tousse 3 fois le nez un peu pris 2 jours et c est fini


----------

